# Audi 'Truth in Motion' Star and Olympic Gold Medalist Lindsey Vonn Nabs ESPY Award for Best Female Athlete



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To echo Matthew Broderick from _Biloxi Blues_ this summer is Africa hot, Tarzan couldn't take this kind of hot. So okay, maybe skiing isn't the first thing that comes to mind when thinking hot... at least until maybe you consider US Ski Team ace and Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn.

In case you missed it, Lindsey starred in Audi's 'Truth in Motion' documentary directed by Brett Morgen that went live on TV and on * iTunes * last winter. After the documentary aired Lindsey went on to dominate downhill skiing at the Winter Olympics, was featured on the cover of SI (shown above) and just recently won 'Best Olympic Female Athlete' at the 18th annual ESPY awards. Congratulations Lindsey!

More after the jumps.

* Full Story - UtahSkier.net *

* Download 'Truth in Motion' on iTunes *


----------

